

As a developer, setting expectations is the most important part of your job. - Swizec
http://blog.buildbettersoftware.com/post/35091174820/as-a-developer-setting-expectations-is-the-single-most

======
brianchu
All you need to know about setting expectations: underpromise and overdeliver.

~~~
bsterne
Yes, and one more thing: make commitments. Don't be afraid to make some of
these modest promises. And then over deliver.

